# Frozen cycle or start new cycle?



## abbey100 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi
We were lucky to get pregnant with our little boy after 4 rounds of ICSI. We were lucky to have one embryo to freeze on our last cycle. We are going to be starting again next year but not sure whether to use the one frozen or start again. The quality was not as good for the one frozen. I am worried about this one being used on its own, previously always had two put back in, and that it's not as good a quality. We were thinking of starting a fresh cycle. Unexplained fertility but immune issues. Has anyone else started a new cycle with 1 in the freezer? 
Thanks and Happy New Year.m


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I can understand how you feel, as I have always had two embryos put back and would feel very negative about one put back.

However, a lady on my birth group is over 20 weeks pregnant after having one frozen embryo put back.

Hopefully you can get some more helpful advice!  Good luck with whatever you decide.

X


----------



## NinnyS (May 20, 2010)

Hi
I'm 36 weeks pregnant from a frozen single embryo which was lower quality than the two embryos transferred on the fresh cycle where only one stuck.
All the details are in my signature.
It's definitely worth a go and FETs are so much easier and gentler on the body.
Good luck xx


----------

